# Good gynecologist wanted abroad



## mckendo (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi there, im posting for my wife because she is an absolute tenchophobe. I wonder if anyone can help. 

After a few failed IVF attempts she has been told that she has a partial septum in her uterus and it should be removed. However our private clinic is charging 3500 pounds for this which we think is expensive. We could go back to the GP and get refered but at 36 next month we are in a rush to keep moving forward. 

I got a price from a recomended clinic in Athens for 1100 pounds which is brilliant but the only problem is the flights are expensive from manchester at 600 pounds and the other problem is if they place a coil in her uterus to keep it open then we would have to pay a dr to remove it in the UK which would cost a bit, so the price just creeps up. 

I was thinking if anyone could recomend a gynecologist in budapest or Poland were flights are cheaper then i could look at that option. 

thanks


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am not sure, but ask here- www.invictaclinics.com




/links


----------

